# Estimate templates



## Old North (Feb 14, 2009)

Is anyone aware of templates for creating estimates, specifically extensive renovation projects? Also, does anyone know where to find some sort of checklist to avoid missing items during the estimating projects?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

ACT forms has some pretty good forms. JLC kit is a good start. There is no magic pill out there to keep you from writing a detailed scope of work in my opinion unless you have a line item estimate software that you can build templates or macros in and attach it with descriptive terms.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Easier to use updated version*

I just made some changes to this software, yesterday. The original version printed a formal contract and this version does not have the contract template.

http://www.bestlineplumbing.com/ContractWritingSoftware.htm

It is very simple to design a software program where you could type in line items and get a total, but this program would never be feasible nor practical because there are millions of different products, prices change every day, and updating data is burdensome.

With this software you can create several templates and modify each template within seconds for your specific jobs. Create a template for a specific type of job, send it to an active record screen, and edit the template. There are endless possibilities and I will modify this software for free.

This version will run even if you do not have MS Access, but if you do get MS Access, or if you already have MS Access 2007 you should change it to MS Access 2003 for a cleaner and easier program.


----------



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive tried everything. Then I finally realized no two contracting companies are the same, and there is no magic solution. Between hiring a marketing consultant, and putting alot of time and energy into it, I wrote my own forms, checklists, systems etc. Thats the solution, but it aint magic!


----------

